# Employment period - EOI Visa 189



## sakr85 (Nov 7, 2015)

Hi all, 

I am about to submit my EOI, I've completed my assessment, and I had my relevant skill employment assessed, the outcome determined the period to be from July 2010 to October 2015, but I am still employed at the same firm and my experience is not limited to October 2015.

the EOI help says:
*
IMPORTANT: Clients who have an opinion on their skilled employment from the relevant assessing authority should enter employment periods as specified on the letter from the assessing authority.*

and also says:
*
For current employment, the 'end date' field should be left blank. SkillSelect will continue to tally periods of employment from date of EOI submission to the date of invitation to apply. Therefore, the client must update their EOI if their employment details change.*

I find this a little bit confusing, should I copy the dates as mentioned in the assessment outcome letter? or should I leave the end date blank as mentioned later?

If I entered the date as mentioned in the assessment outcome, won't this be considered a wrong information as I am still working there? and if I didn't write anything at the end date, wouldn't this be contradicting with the mentioned note ?


----------



## maracana29 (Jul 14, 2016)

sakr85 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am about to submit my EOI, I've completed my assessment, and I had my relevant skill employment assessed, the outcome determined the period to be from July 2010 to October 2015, but I am still employed at the same firm and my experience is not limited to October 2015.
> 
> ...


Anyone can answer above? I have the same issue??


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

in eoi leave end date as blank, EOI will automatically calculate the experience till day


----------



## ankur14 (Mar 12, 2018)

*Employment in EOI, Visa Application, Form 80 & 1221*

Hi All,

I and my wife are soon going to submit EOI under 189 & 190. My wife is the main applicant and have been working in the same company for the past 5.5 years and submitted her ACS for assessment. She is now planning to leave the company and looking for a new opportunity in her field. 

Now my questions are-

1. Is it a good idea to leave the company now as ACS result cover only one company?
2. Do we need to mention the end date for current employment in EOI? She has to serve 3 months notice period, so EOI will be submitted during her notice.
3. What will be the case if the visa lodging if the invitation comes during her notice or after she leaves the company?
4. If visa lodging happens after she leaves her current company, do we need to update form 80 & 1221 with new employment details and provide new employment documents in visa application?

Any help in this scenario can help us to take the better decision of our visa application. 

Regards
Ankur


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ankur14 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I and my wife are soon going to submit EOI under 189 & 190. My wife is the main applicant and have been working in the same company for the past 5.5 years and submitted her ACS for assessment. She is now planning to leave the company and looking for a new opportunity in her field.
> 
> ...


Please don’t post the same question in multiple threads 

It’s against forum rules and also makes it difficult for members to answer

Cheers


----------



## ankur14 (Mar 12, 2018)

newbienz said:


> Please don’t post the same question in multiple threads
> 
> It’s against forum rules and also makes it difficult for members to answer
> 
> Cheers


Sure. My bad, I was looking for a quick answer so posted in 2 threads.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ankur14 said:


> Sure. My bad, I was looking for a quick answer so posted in 2 threads.


No problem

Did you read the answer in the other thread ?

Cheers


----------



## ankur14 (Mar 12, 2018)

newbienz said:


> No problem
> 
> Did you read the answer in the other thread?
> 
> Cheers


Yes, I did. Thanks for the response. It really helps.


----------



## Lylnoad (Jul 11, 2018)

Im new to the forum and would much appreciate if someone could help me with my queries about employment assessment. 

I submitted my EOI in Dec 17, and included my current job (which is relevant to my occupation), but I hadn't reached my one year mark of work experience then. 

I finally reached my 1 year experience on 3/7/18, and I have sent my application for work experience assessment to the assessing body this week. However my EOI was automatically updated on 3/7/18 that I've gained my 1 year experience. 

My question is that given I have not yet received my assessment for work experience, do I need to change my EOI to no work experience and reupdate it later after i have received the assessment ? Im just a bit worried that immi might say that the date of my updated eoi and the date of the assessment dont match.

Thanks in advance if you can help clarifying this for me


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Lylnoad said:


> Im new to the forum and would much appreciate if someone could help me with my queries about employment assessment.
> 
> I submitted my EOI in Dec 17, and included my current job (which is relevant to my occupation), but I hadn't reached my one year mark of work experience then.
> 
> ...


What is your Anzsco code ?

How did you launch an EOI without skills assessment?

Cheers


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Lylnoad said:


> Im new to the forum and would much appreciate if someone could help me with my queries about employment assessment.
> 
> I submitted my EOI in Dec 17, and included my current job (which is relevant to my occupation), but I hadn't reached my one year mark of work experience then.
> 
> ...


As far as I know, you need to have all evidence to corroborate your points claims before you submit your EOI, ie skills assessment, IELTS etc

If I have understood you correctly, if you are claiming points for your current employment, the EOI will need to be redone


----------



## Lylnoad (Jul 11, 2018)

newbienz said:


> What is your Anzsco code ?
> 
> How did you launch an EOI without skills assessment?
> 
> Cheers


Hi newbienz, my Anzsco is 272511 - Social worker. I got my skills assessment done prior to launching EOI, i was refering to my employment (work exp) assessment. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Lylnoad said:


> newbienz said:
> 
> 
> > What is your Anzsco code ?
> ...


I can see the wisdom in newbienz asking you that, for social workers if you have an AASW accredited degree you need not have any relevant work experience to be positively assessed, afaik, and I guess that is your case too? 

For work experience points claims, I would personally get them endorsed as such by my skills assessing authority before submitting my EOI


----------



## Lylnoad (Jul 11, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> I can see the wisdom in newbienz asking you that, for social workers if you have an AASW accredited degree you need not have any relevant work experience to be positively assessed, afaik, and I guess that is your case too?
> 
> For work experience points claims, I would personally get them endorsed as such by my skills assessing authority before submitting my EOI


I see. I wasnt aware that some occupations require relevant work exp for their skill assessmemts.

Yes, you're right. We only need an AASW accredited degee to have positive skill assessment. And AASW (the assessing authority) does separate assessments, one for skills and one for work experience. 

Thanks for your suggestion. Given that I have submitted my EOI, you reckon I can just change my curren job to "not relevant to nominated occupation" on Skill Select, then update it to "relevant" after I receive a positive employment assessment ?


----------



## Lylnoad (Jul 11, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> As far as I know, you need to have all evidence to corroborate your points claims before you submit your EOI, ie skills assessment, IELTS etc
> 
> If I have understood you correctly, if you are claiming points for your current employment, the EOI will need to be redone


Just saw this response from you. Thanks for advise, I have redone my EOI, I'd rather having my EOO updated a couple of weeks late than having my application being rejected 😥


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Lylnoad said:


> PrettyIsotonic said:
> 
> 
> > I can see the wisdom in newbienz asking you that, for social workers if you have an AASW accredited degree you need not have any relevant work experience to be positively assessed, afaik, and I guess that is your case too?
> ...


Bout your questions in the last para, that's what I would do - to be safe - but I'm extremely risk averse! Hope you don't lose too many points by marking it not relevant. 

Do take note, once you're invited your EOI is frozen and you won't be able to update it. 

My skills assessing authority also does the skills assessment and employment for points separately unfortunately.


----------



## Lylnoad (Jul 11, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Bout your questions in the last para, that's what I would do - to be safe - but I'm extremely risk averse! Hope you don't lose too many points by marking it not relevant.
> 
> Do take note, once you're invited your EOI is frozen and you won't be able to update it.
> 
> My skills assessing authority also does the skills assessment and employment for points separately unfortunately.


Im same with you, rather be late than being sorry 😅 thanks for your help though. It was, however, painful to redo my eoi, from 70 to 65 😥


----------

